
Aliens could harness and move stars to keep powering their civilisations - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/alien-stars-harness-power-station-space-energy-paper-a8408596.html
======
pmoriarty
Why would advanced civilizations go to the trouble of moving stars closer to
them rather than just moving themselves closer to black holes and letting
gravity do the work?

If proximity to stars is so desirable, wouldn't residence in a galactic center
near some super massive black hole be ideal?

------
theandrewbailey
> Though it is very difficult to imagine what a future alien race might do, it
> is likely they will search out ways of harnessing renewable energy, such as
> building power plants around stars...

At Dyson sphere scales, I don't think that stars would be considered
'renewable' energy.

